# How many neon tetras



## kaelan07 (Jan 15, 2014)

How many neon tetras can go in my 100L tank?


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

About 40? If that's all you want to keep? Guessing that you don't just want neon tetras, so a healthy shoal number of about 8 will be happy with no problems (minimum shoal size is 6), and you can keep a few other fish in there with them!

Take a look at the following two links which will help guide you on what can fit in your tank and their compatibility with each other.

Seriously Fish - Feeling fishy?

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor (not 100% accurate, but can give you a good idea)

You should get a water test kit too if you haven't already, to see what pH your water is and other important levels such as ammonia and nitrite. Have you got an empty tank? Have you done a fishless cycle?


----------



## kaelan07 (Jan 15, 2014)

My tank has been up and running for around a year now and I already have 20 neon tetras but I'd like some more


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Is there any other fish in the tank or do you only want a super shoal of neons?


----------



## paulbeeston (Jun 28, 2009)

Why not add some cardinal tetras? You may find they stay together more than neons do.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cardinal tetras are beautiful.


----------

